# The Dog



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bill Clinton was driving past the White House when he accidentally ran over the Obama's new puppy, Sunny, crushing it flat as a fritter. He climbed out of his Rolls and sat down on the grass totally distraught. He knew Michele would go ballistic. *



*Then Bill noticed a lamp half-buried in the ground. He dug it up, brushed it off and immediately a Genie popped out. "You have freed me from thousands of years of imprisonment," said the Genie "As a reward I shall grant you one wish." *



*"Well," said Bill, "I have all the material things I need, but let me show you this damned dog." *



*They walk over to the splattered remains of Sunny. "Do you think you could bring this dog back to life for me?" Bill asked. *



*The Genie looked at the remains and shook his head. "This critter is too far gone for even me to bring it back to life. Maybe there's something else you'd like?"*



*Bill thought for a minute, reached into his pocket and pulled out two photos. "I had an affair with this beautiful young girl called Monica," said Bill, showing the genie the first photo. "But I'm actually married to this woman called Hillary" and he showed the genie the second photo. "You see what Hillary looks like, so do you think you can make her look like Monica?"*



*The Genie studied the two photographs and after a few minutes said, "****, let's have another look at that dog!"*


----------

